# New Guy from SC



## bryced1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey all,

I wanted to introduce myself. I am 25 and a power boater convert. I am currently learning how to sail and refitting a San Juan 24 as my first boat. Will primarily be sailing on Lake Murray in SC. Anyone else on here from the area?

I just sold my old Mako 20 and am looking forward to exploring sailing!


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome to Sailnet


----------



## j4anderson (May 29, 2014)

Welcome! I'm up in Fort Mill and sail on Lake Wylie. My soon to be inlaws live near Lake Murray so I hope to get down there for some sailing at some point.


----------



## NoQuarter79 (Mar 12, 2014)

We are around your age and own a San Juan 7.7. It's refreshing to see people our age getting into sailing too! 

Happy Sails!


----------



## bryced1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. 

NoQuarter, I see you're from Kilmarnock. I grew up in Chesapeake and would go up to White Stone pretty often. I love that area.


----------



## NoQuarter79 (Mar 12, 2014)

It truly is an amazing place. My fiance and I aren't originally from there, we're from WV, and it's nothing like it is down there.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome newbs! Do yourselves a favor... search the forum (nope I'm not going to do it for you this is a task)...

Search for the "bluewater bucket" thread.

Hopefully IF you can find the thread, you'll also take the meaning of the thread. Everything you get here is opinion.. some of it is WELL informed opinion... some of it... well you get the idea.

TRULY welcome and it's great to see younger folk taking up what will most assuredly be a lifelong obsession for you. We'll all help if we can.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

welcome! we are down south a bit in georgia...lake harding...


----------



## Kostis (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome. HHI SC. Where you are good deals for boats. Me like


----------



## SailRN (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi. Glad to see you've turned from the dark side...

I live close by Lake Murky, in Seven Oaks.


----------

